# Quick Lord/Hero question



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

I bought the new Oldblood mini yesterday and was looking through the book and it said that in less than 2000 pt games, you can have no Lords, yet I've been using my Slann in 1500 pt games. Am I only allowed the one Lord at that point value and if so, would it be worth fielding the Oldblood as a Scar Vet instead to fill up the Hero slot...and how many Heroes am I allowed?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

thats the old slot system, ignore that.

the % system is used in fantasy so up to 25% can be used on lords


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

ok, but am i still only allowed the one lord or can i field the oldblood as a lord as well? i'm kinda getting ahead ready to take on my gf's woc army when she gets it together and wanna be prepared as i've lost horrendously to woc twice lol


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

you can field both as lords as long as you can afford it so as long as the combined points cost does not go over the 25% limit e.g 250 on lords in 1k games 500 in 2k ect ect


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

ok thanks, sounds like i'll be fielding the oldblood as a scar vet instead as i require the full 375 out of 1500 to give my slann maximum effectiveness. presumably the heroes work in the same way, 25% limit no matter how many you field?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

thats right hence why Woc can fit in maybe 2 max and goblins/skaven can spam up to 10! its a bugger


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Raizer Sabre said:


> ok thanks, sounds like i'll be fielding the oldblood as a scar vet instead as i require the full 375 out of 1500 to give my slann maximum effectiveness. presumably the heroes work in the same way, 25% limit no matter how many you field?


Don't you have the rulebook?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

its the whole 7th edition books complicating things again


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Ratvan said:


> its the whole 7th edition books complicating things again


Regardless, if one wants to play 8th edition, they either need to get the 8th rulebook, or borrow it and read the rules. This is pretty basic stuff.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

true but i think that he only has been collecting for a little while so decided to give benefit of the doubt


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

My rulebook is the one from Isle of Blood and I don't have it on hand as its at home where I currently am not. And the fact that I haven't really touched Fantasy in a while doesn't help


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

I was just asking if you had the rulebook or not.

Also, what Lore are you thinking of giving your Slann?


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

ok fair enough. generally i run with life, though i've used light once as well


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Light and Beasts are severely under-rated compared to Life. Yeah, T8 Healable Saurus Bunkers are fun, but when you've got M10 3 Attack ASF WS and Saurus, many enemies begin to take stock, even Chaos Warriors begin to wonder exactly what they are going to do when being hit with that amount of attacks and being hit on 3's with a reroll.

Or Beasts, giving your Scar Veteran 7 Strength 8 Attacks, not including magic weapons.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

yeah, when you put it like that, it is certainly food for thought. at the end of the day, saurus and temple guard are made for close combat, though dwellers below has turned the tide a little for me too. certainly one to think about but seeing as how my gf is taking chaos warriors, maybe i ought to get a bit more practice when it comes to light


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah. Light, Beasts and Life seem to be the best with Lizzies. I like even the signature spell for Beasts on Saurus though - Str5 and T5 Saurus are just plain scary.

Although Speed of Light and Birona's Timewarp are a very strong contender.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

yeah, str and t5 is all well and good but +1 attack asf is even scarier


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

True D:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

With S4, you might find Dwellers to be a little less than useful, as "only" 1 in 3 will fall under the template.

Consider Net of Amyntok - Chaos units are useless outside of combat. A 1 in 3 chance of not doing *anything* and taking damage is a real threat to their capabilities. A Strength 6 Magic Missile, the ability to reduce Warriors to hitting on a 5+ as well can really aid your day more than killing 2-3 warriors a turn.

Alternatively, there's Beasts - S and T 5 Saurus (or S6 Temple Guard), a Bolt Thrower Shot/Cannon Shot, -1 to hit Chaos Warriors (so Chaos Warrior Halberdiers formerly hitting and wounding on a 3 are now hitting and wounding on a 4), dangerous terrain as well can slow down and put the pain on the Chaos Warriors.

There's even been an occasion when the Slann gave himself Savage Beast and ripped apart a Chaos Hero with his 4 S6 Attacks in a challenge.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

nice, i'll have to see if i can get some games in at some point and try out beasts and more use of light (only used it once in the 4 or 5 games i've had lol)


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

I've seen Slann's win major tourneys with lores of metal, fire, shadow and death as well. All the common magic lores have good options now. Life is generally considered the best though because almost all of its spells are almost always useful and throne of vines is really needed help avoid blowing up the Slann, blowing up its unit, or disabling the Slann (which can happen more than one realizes with the extra power dice per casting attempt and amount of casting a Slann does, especially if the opponent is a warriors of chaos player with a wizard with infernal puppet; you have one in twelve chance of blowing up the Slann on a single miscast without cupped hands or throne of vines available, a one in six chance of having the Slann lose D3 magic levels and spells, and a good chance of prematurely ending or disabling a magic phase on a single miscast). It combos well with a skink priest having heavens, especially if the priest gets harmonic convergence and blizzard to have two cheap spells to cast at the end of the magic phase. 

Speed of Light helps deal with LM combat-heavy armies having low initiative (Stegs, saurus and temple guard) and reduces the vulnerability of one unit to pit of shades and helps saurus that have lower WS than they probably should given their points cost. However, Lore of light gets nerfed if you face a Daemons army with a BSB with the sundering banner (-2 to casting roles for chosen lore and causes lore of light miscasts on double 1's, 2's, and 3's). Since Daemons armies tend to focus more on combat and core hordes and flamer shooting, they often only run lvl 2 heralds of tzeentch and horrors such that it is common for that banner to be chosen to offset heavy magic armies and lvl 4's.


----------

